# Ebenen-gruppieren-Position beibehalten



## Yang (7. April 2006)

Hi!

Ich würde gern einige Ebenen gleicher Art in einem Ordner gruppieren.
Allerdings sind diese Ebenen mit anderen gut vermengt, und wenn ich einfach alle betreffenden Ebenen in einen Ordner packe, geht alles drunter und drüber. 
Das heisst, Ebenen, die von anderen zuvor verdeckt wurden, sind jetzt wieder sichtbar, weil ja die betreffende Ebene in einen Ordner verschoben wurde und so ihren Platz nicht beibehalten konnte.

Habe ich mich verständlich machen können? Nein? Auch gut!  

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen.


----------



## chritz tosh (7. April 2006)

Yang hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich würde gern einige Ebenen gleicher Art in einem Ordner gruppieren.
> Allerdings sind diese Ebenen mit anderen gut vermengt, und wenn ich einfach alle betreffenden Ebenen in einen Ordner packe, geht alles drunter und drüber.
> ...



Tut mir leid - aber mit diesem Problem musst Du leben (zumindest bis Vers.7, mit der ich hier rumhantiere)! 

Dein Ordner ist ja - wie die Ebenen auch - an einer bestimmten Stelle in der Ebenenhierarchie positioniert. Verschiebst Du eine Ebene dorthin, verschiebst Du sie auch in der Hierarchie, d.h. über bzw. unter andere Ebenen. 

Ergo: Deine Datei muss wohl unübersichtlich bleiben!  ;-)

Grüße, chritz


----------



## Yang (7. April 2006)

*keuch* 

Wie unangenehm.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit einer späteren Version noch zur Rettung herbei eilen?
Sieht wirklich nicht mehr schön aus... :suspekt:


----------



## oscarr (7. April 2006)

Yang hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wenn ich einfach alle betreffenden Ebenen in einen Ordner packe, geht alles drunter und drüber.
> Das heisst, Ebenen, die von anderen zuvor verdeckt wurden, sind jetzt wieder sichtbar, weil ja die betreffende Ebene in einen Ordner verschoben wurde und so ihren Platz nicht beibehalten konnte.



Also das ist einfach nur logisch und wird auch nicht in zukünftigen Photoshop Versionen änderbar sein. Vergleiche die Ebenen mit einem Stapel Papier ... Du musst schon Löcher in einzelen Blätter schneiden (Ebenemasken) um Teile von unterliegenden Blättern sehen zu können.


----------



## Yang (7. April 2006)

Naja, technisch machbar ist das ja schon.

Beispielsweise könnte man hinter den Ebenen im Ordner mit einer Zahl vermerken, an welcher Stelle die betreffende Ebene in der 'tatsächlichen' Hierarchie käme.


----------

